# Sales Salary Relocation Questions



## g_twin (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a few qestions before moving to Dubai:

Would I be better off to negotiate my salary package here from
abroad and increase my bargaining power that way before deciding to 
come over to Dubai?

Which industries other than real estate, are the highest paying in Dubai? 

What are some serious companies you would recommend in Dubai 
where you can make a killing in sales?

I am looking for opportunities with high base salary and a strong
commission/bonus structure...could you recommend some companies that
offer this?


Thanks for help.


----------

